# Girl's 7-Tank Spaceliner color?



## guzziworksman (Jan 10, 2021)

Is this the correct color? I would of thought it'd be a candy blue - but the catalog scans refer to it is being available in turquoise. Could this be? Plus - are those the correct pedals? Thanks.


----------



## AndyA (Jan 10, 2021)

Cousin Guzzi:
Nice! I don't have any direct evidence on color, but turquoise was around back then. Picture is a Murray-built Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer of similar vintage. I can see from your photo that the chrome has evaporated from your plastic crank cover. It's easy to spiff up: Wet sand with 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper. Wipe down with denatured alcohol. Spray with chrome rattle can paint. Paint the turbine vane de-oscillators with a brush and Testors 1104 red model paint. Ready for blast off. 




Repainted crank cover on a Spaceliner:


----------

